# Thanks Chessie!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks for the dove hunting trip! appreciate it. had a lot of fun, especially watching your boy sock it to ya


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad to have you down! Hope you can come back and hunt again, might be a little easier on BOTH you and Brad to shoot birds WITHOUT the safety on! lol ( sorry but I could not help it)


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey.. you guys got any pics of those birds?? did you take lucy out??


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> Glad to have you down! Hope you can come back and hunt again, might be a little easier on BOTH you and Brad to shoot birds WITHOUT the safety on! lol ( sorry but I could not help it)



uh huh i knew i would hear about it!!


----------

